# Dem Chef seine Ideen...



## crash (22 Mai 2008)

Haben eure Chefs auch immer so "super Ideen"?
Ich bin hier am Verzweifeln.

Neulich erst sagte er: "Naturgesetzte, die kann man umgehen"*ROFL*

Jetzt will er den Keller in seinem Privathaus voll Wasser laufen lassen
und den dann als Wärmespeicher für eine Solaranlage nutzen.*ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (22 Mai 2008)

Cool, laß ihn machen und hilf beim Abriß !


----------



## crash (22 Mai 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Cool, laß ihn machen und hilf beim Abriß !



Der kann seinen Scheiß alleine machen!


----------



## TommyG (22 Mai 2008)

Obwohl,

gute Idee, bloß MEINEN Keller könnte der mir net abschwatzen...

Frag in mal, wie er das Ding isolieren will..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## nade (22 Mai 2008)

Dann doch lieber Kombi aus Solarzellen und Tiefenbohrung. Solarzellen bei sonnenschien und Tiefenbohrung über Wärmepumpe immer.
50-100m dürften riechen... Ok kosten sind bestimmt wie ein Keller als Warmwasserschwimmbad zu nutzen....


----------



## Ralle (22 Mai 2008)

Nein, schlag im doch vor, im Keller eine Biogasanlage zu errichten, die produziert ja auch gleich Wärme. Er nimmt einfach seinen Kläranschluß, leitet ihn in den Keller um. Vorteil wäre, daß er auch noch seinen Biomüll in den Keller kippen kann. Und wenns nicht reicht, soll er seinen Nachbarn fragen .


----------



## mariob (22 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
habe auch so eine Konifere, wollte er doch letztens von einem Kollegen wissen, wie man eine Blindleistung ermittelt. Als dieser anfing zu erklären, fiel er Ihm ins Wort: Aber ohne Deine blöden Formeln! Hier gehört eigentlich ein Smiley hin, habe aber keins gefunden.......

Mario


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

bei Vierlagig ausgeliehen (aus´m Fun zum Feierabend):









Alles erklärt ohne Formeln  

PS: die Smilies hat´s gleich neben dem Textfenster

MfG


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Mai 2008)

Als ich während meiner Lehre mal aushilfsweise bei einer Hausinstalltion mitgewirkt habe kam mal der Geschäftsführer und drückte auf die Test-Taste des FI. Natürlich löste der sofort aus..... 

Sein Kommentar : Ihr habt aber ne gute Erde hier....*ROFL*


----------



## repök (22 Mai 2008)

Mein Chef wollte mal die Auflösung eines Spannungseingang verdoppeln, indem er einen zweiten Eingang parallel schaltet.
Ohne Worte.....


----------



## maxi (22 Mai 2008)

Geilste ist es wenn 15 Minuten vor fertigstellung eines Projekts noch so ne Hammer unnütze Idee kommt.

Ich bin da manchmal wenn ich sehr stark angenervt bin zum Glück sehr direkt und da rutscht mir gleich mal *So was hirnverbranntes habe ich noch nie gehört* oder *für was holen Sie sich hier die absoluten Top Leute wenn sie`s eh auf Obi Heimwerker machen wollen*
(Beides mir schon mal über die Lippen gekommen)

Coolste war erst letztens, bei Probleme mit einen digitalen Waagensystem
Cheff: "zum Vergleich, wenn bei meinen M5 eine oder zwei Zündkerzen defekt sind wechsel ich auch nicht alle aus, sondern nur die beiden"
Das Zeugt von wahrer Intelligenz und Weitsicht *lach*

Beste was ich jemals gehört habe war nach abbruch eines 260 Millionen Projekts vom Vheffe Dr. Dr. sowieso: *Da müssen Sie sich keine Sorgen um die Firma machen, die 260 Millionen sind für die Firma etwa so als wie wenn bei uns zuhause ein Toaster defekt geht*
(Standen ja nur 860 Arbeitsplätze +die der Fremdfirmen etc. mit diesen Projekt auf den Spiel)

--

Mein Resumee ist das nie die Leute die was drauf haben etwas zu sagen haben, sondern die Leute die Lügen und gut reden können.
Leider ist es in der gesellschaft so das es nur wenige gibt die echt etwas können und viele die sich auf deren Lorbeeren ausruhen.
Da kommen Leute die nichts können ausser gut und schön Reden und Lügen in Positionen mit denen sie mit einen mehrfachen an Entlohnung wie unser einst Arbeitshanswurst durchs Leben gehen. Auch immer bedacht einen Vroteil aus allen und jeden zu ziehen.

Das Schad eist das die Gesellschaft auf Blender und Lügner steht. Die ganze Gesellschaft ist darauf aufgebaut Trug- und Glanzbildern zu folgen.
Weiter Schade ist das langsam jemand der etwas kann und arbeitet oftmals geringfühgig angesehen wird.


----------



## Ralle (22 Mai 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Mein Resumee ist das nie die Leute die was drauf haben etwas zu sagen haben, sondern die Leute die Lügen und gut reden können.
> Leider ist es in der gesellschaft so das es nur wenige gibt die echt etwas können und viele die sich auf deren Lorbeeren ausruhen.
> Da kommen Leute die nichts können ausser gut und schön Reden und Lügen in Positionen mit denen sie mit einen mehrfachen an Entlohnung wie unser einst Arbeitshanswurst durchs Leben gehen. Auch immer bedacht einen Vroteil aus allen und jeden zu ziehen.
> 
> ...



Tja maxi, da bist du nun fast schon bei Marx und Engels angekommen, also sehen wir dich wohl demnächst bei der Linken?  
Scheint aber eine feststehende Regel zu sein, also ändert genau daran auch der Kommunismus (oder was sich dafür hält) nichts.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Mai 2008)

repök schrieb:


> Mein Chef wollte mal die Auflösung eines Spannungseingang verdoppeln, indem er einen zweiten Eingang parallel schaltet.
> Ohne Worte.....


 
Darüber sollte man noch einmal nachdenken!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Mai 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Darüber sollte man noch einmal nachdenken!
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


 
Hallo,

ist doch klar, daß das nicht funktioniert.

Dazu muß man sie in Reihe schalten.



*STROM*eingänge muß man paralellschalten



MfG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Mai 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist doch klar, daß das nicht funktioniert.
> 
> ...


 
Naja, wenn du 20V zu messen hast, dann kannst du zwei 10V-Eingänge in Reihe schalten, falls sie potenzialfrei sind. Hast du aber ein Normsignal 0..10V und schaltest zwei Eingänge in Reihe, so hast du garnichts gekonnt, da du nur jeweils die halbe Auflösung ausnutzt.

Schaltet man jedoch zwei 0..10V Eingänge pararell und addiert dann die PEWs, so erreicht man quasi die doppelte Auflösung, oder? Vorausgesetzt, die Eingänge haben NICHT eine Genauigkeit von 100%  .

Manch ein Chef hat auch mal gute Ideen. Meiner gibt mir immer Lohnerhöhungen, ohne es mit mir ab zu sprechen. Verantwortungslos, nenne ich das  !


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Mai 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du 20V zu messen hast, dann kannst du zwei 10V-Eingänge in Reihe schalten, falls sie potenzialfrei sind. Hast du aber ein Normsignal 0..10V und schaltest zwei Eingänge in Reihe, so hast du garnichts gekonnt, da du nur jeweils die halbe Auflösung ausnutzt.
> 
> Schaltet man jedoch zwei 0..10V Eingänge pararell und addiert dann die PEWs, so erreicht man quasi die doppelte Auflösung, oder? Vorausgesetzt, die Eingänge haben NICHT eine Genauigkeit von 100%  .
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

nicht immer alles gleich für bare Münze nehmen.

Ich hab die Smilies vergesen und wollte einen kurzen Witz über Strom, Spannung, Reihen- und Parelellschaltung machen  


Nix für ungut, ich bin heute am Feiertag einfach nur gut drauf  



MfG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Mai 2008)

Hallo Socke,

ach ja, ihr Bayern (u.a.) habt ja heute Feiertag. Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen. Na dann feiert noch gut  , ich hol' das nach. Ich habe übrigens in deiner Gegend auch ein feines Projekt am laufen (in Buchloe).


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Mai 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Socke,
> 
> ach ja, ihr Bayern (u.a.) habt ja heute Feiertag. Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen. Na dann feiert noch gut  , ich hol' das nach. Ich habe übrigens in deiner Gegend auch ein feines Projekt am laufen (in Buchloe).
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

Was denn?


MfG


----------



## Hoyt (22 Mai 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du 20V zu messen hast, dann kannst du zwei 10V-Eingänge in Reihe schalten ....



In diesem Fall würde ich die 20V mit einem Spannungsteiler halbieren, und sie nur einem Analogeingang (0-10V) zuführen. Achtung Innenwiderstand des Analogeinganges bei der Berechnung des Spannungsteilers berücksichtigen.

repök's Chef könnte sich einen Eingang sparen  :-D

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Mai 2008)

Hallo Socke,

du bist aber wieder neugierig  . Na gut, ... hat in neue Motorprüfstände investiert. Da haben viele Gewerke Einiges zu tun. Es herrscht ein sehr gutes Klima, gefällt mir recht gut. Die Zusammenarbeit zwischen einem sehr engagiertem Kunden und allen beteiligten Firmen läuft hervorragend, trotz Termindruck. Von der Verpflegung im Landgasthof mal ganz abgesehen. Ich habe bald einen Ranzen drann wie dein Landsmann Maxi.

@Hoyt
Um die 20V ging es eigentlich garnicht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## wolfhenk (23 Mai 2008)

*GGG* Chefs... Baustellenleiter... Projektmanager...
Einmal war ich mit nem wirklich guten SPS-Mann auf ner Baustelle im Süden. Da war dann um den armen Kerl herum soviel von diesem Volk, daß ich rot-weißes Flatterband genommen habe und den Bereich zugemacht habe.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Mai 2008)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auch so eine Konifere, wollte er doch letztens von einem Kollegen wissen, wie man eine Blindleistung ermittelt. ...


na, den muss ich nochmal aufgreifen: besser Zäpfleträger als Wasserträger  (erfordert zum Verständnis Kenntnis von Latein/Biologie und Badischen Bieres).


----------



## nade (23 Mai 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> na, den muss ich nochmal aufgreifen: besser Zäpfleträger als Wasserträger  (erfordert zum Verständnis Kenntnis von Latein/Biologie und Badischen Bieres).



Joah die Zäpfle lassen sich auch gut trinken. 
Aber was auch gut Klingt, ist wenn bei einer Kreuzschaltung, ja es gibt auch noch solche Mittelaltermenschen, die sowas aufbauen, auf beiden Seiten eine Steckdose mit drunter ist und von enem Wechselschalter zum Kreutzschalter zum nächsten Wechselschalter 5 Ader gezogen ist und genau beim Kreutzschalter der Leuchtenauslass. Aber es gibt ja so schlaue Leute, in dem Falle ein Azubi, der meinte ok das geht doch mit einer Sparkreutzschaltung. 
Dpsrwechsel aka Wechselkontroll ist bekannt, auch die Hamburger fassung, wobei eben diese die "Verbotene" ist, esseiden man macht sie bei sich und will seine Frau loswerden.*ROFL* Schatz wechsel mal bitte die Birne *bzzzztzbrutzel* und der letzte Kombi kann gerufen werden.


----------



## maxi (23 Mai 2008)

Hoyt schrieb:


> In diesem Fall würde ich die 20V mit einem Spannungsteiler halbieren, und sie nur einem Analogeingang (0-10V) zuführen. Achtung Innenwiderstand des Analogeinganges bei der Berechnung des Spannungsteilers berücksichtigen.
> 
> repök's Chef könnte sich einen Eingang sparen :-D
> 
> Gruss Hoyt


 
Ich würd mir dann eher die AI Karte udn alles sparen und einen Profibustauglichen AD Wandler für 20V von Murr oder so  benutzen. Dann hat sich das.


----------



## mariob (23 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
@Perfektionist, das Zäpfle ist ganz in Ordnung, auch wenn ich nicht aus der Gegend komme, war übrigens vorige Woche mal eine Woche im Urlaub dort. Villingen Schwennigen und die vielen Fabrikverkäufe, nächstes Mal ohne Frau das wird billiger. Aber mal noch anders gedacht, halbiert sich nicht die Auflösung bei Parallelschaltung, wenn sie sich bei Reihenschaltung verdoppelt? Sollte man dem Chef mal klarmachen.

Mario


----------



## Approx (24 Mai 2008)

Da hab ich auch einen....
Ein ehemaliger Cheffe von mir (inzw. Rentner) wollte von mir den Isolationswert zwischen zwei Stahlkonstruktionen wissen. Als ich ihm das Messgerät mit der "NULLOHM"-Anzeige hingehalten habe, meinte er "dass kann nicht sein - miss doch nochmal nen halben Meter daneben!!!"
Ähhhh-----JA NE IS KLAR!?  
Gruß Approx

P.S.: war auch Null Ohm!


----------



## wolfhenk (24 Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal erlebt, wie ein Handwerksmeister Elektro nicht verstanden hat, was der Geselle ihm erklärte. 
Bis es dem Gesellen zu doof wurde: "...Ja, verstehte das net? Das liegt an der Wuppzidität der Ströme. Lernt doch heutzutag ein Stift im Ersten Lehrjahr." 
Chef: "Ach so. Hatt ich gar net dran gedacht. Dann isses ja in Ordnung...."
...angestrengtes Schweigen bei den Lehrlingen...*ROFL*


----------



## doublecee (24 Mai 2008)

moin, 
mein chef hat jetz keine hirnverbranden "elektro-ideen" aaaaaber er will einen flugzeugträger entmilitarisieren und dort auf internationalen gewässern maschinen bauen. somit kann er den maschinenpreis klein halten und die kunden mehr oder weniger direkt anfahren. nur bei mehr wie 100 maschinen p.a. wird das bisschen n problem ....rofl


----------



## da_kine (24 Mai 2008)

Jaja, wenn die Cheffes arbeiten. Als der Chef unseres Kunden gebaut hat meinte er das mit dem Leitungen ziehen und verklemmen kann gar net so schwer sein. Also haben sich er und sein Schwiegersohn (beides Maschinenbau-Ings) daran gemacht das Haus zu verkabeln. Am schluss kam dann ne Elektrofirma und hat alles wieder rausgerissen und neu gemacht, weil man sich einig wurde dass das doch billiger is wie sämtliche Fehler zu suchen und auszubessern.

MFG

Markus


----------



## repök (24 Mai 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ...
> Schaltet man jedoch zwei 0..10V Eingänge pararell und addiert dann die PEWs, so erreicht man quasi die doppelte Auflösung, oder? Vorausgesetzt, die Eingänge haben NICHT eine Genauigkeit von 100%  .
> 
> Manch ein Chef hat auch mal gute Ideen. Meiner gibt mir immer Lohnerhöhungen, ohne es mit mir ab zu sprechen. Verantwortungslos, nenne ich das  !
> ...




Und was hast du dann gewonnen? 
Kanst du mir das erklären?
Über die Fehler beim Wandeln wollen wir mal nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Mai 2008)

@Repök: Ich würde sagen, dass das ein Joke sein sollte ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Mai 2008)

Hallo,



repök schrieb:


> Und was hast du dann gewonnen?
> Kanst du mir das erklären?..


Naja, ich bekomme mehr Knete ;-) .




Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Repök: Ich würde sagen, dass das ein Joke sein sollte ...


Nö, ein Joke sollte das eigentlich nicht sein. Ich gebe zu, von selbst wäre ich bestimmt nicht auf die Idee gekommen. Und machen werde ich das wohl auch nie, aber..



repök schrieb:


> ..Über die Fehler beim Wandeln wollen wir mal nicht diskutieren.


Das sollten wir aber! Denn wenn wir Messfehler nicht berücksichtigen, dann liefern beide Kanäle exakt denselben Wert, dann bringt das natürlich garnichts. Nun ist aber ein SPS-Analogeingang keineswegs ein Präzisionsmessgerät, so dass mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unterschiedliche Messwerte eingelesen werden. Addiert man unter diesem Gesichtspunkt z.Bsp. zwei 12Bit-Messwerte, werden daraus quasi 13Bit. Unterm Strich ist so etwas natürlich Pfusch.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## repök (25 Mai 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ....
> Das sollten wir aber! Denn wenn wir Messfehler nicht berücksichtigen, dann liefern beide Kanäle exakt denselben Wert, dann bringt das natürlich garnichts. Nun ist aber ein SPS-Analogeingang keineswegs ein Präzisionsmessgerät, so dass mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unterschiedliche Messwerte eingelesen werden. Addiert man unter diesem Gesichtspunkt z.Bsp. zwei 12Bit-Messwerte, werden daraus quasi 13Bit. Unterm Strich ist so etwas natürlich Pfusch.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel




Sag mal Onkel, bist du mein Chef? Die Argumente waren gleich...
Denk doch noch mal drüber nach, was passiert wenn die Spannung steigt. Dann werden wohl *beide *AE hochlaufen, oder?
Und was ist mit dem Wandlerfehler? Der addiert sich doch wohl, oder?

mfg
Thomas


----------



## zotos (25 Mai 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ...Addiert man unter diesem Gesichtspunkt z.Bsp. zwei 12Bit-Messwerte, werden daraus quasi 13Bit. Unterm Strich ist so etwas natürlich Pfusch.



Unterm Strich ist so etwas natürlich Kokolores.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Mai 2008)

Hallo Thomas,



repök schrieb:


> Sag mal Onkel, bist du mein Chef? Die Argumente waren gleich.....


Nein, ich bin Niemandem sein Chef.



repök schrieb:


> ..Denk doch noch mal drüber nach, was passiert wenn die Spannung steigt. Dann werden wohl *beide *AE hochlaufen, oder?..


Na das hoffe ich mal  .



repök schrieb:


> ..Und was ist mit dem Wandlerfehler? Der addiert sich doch wohl, oder?..


Richtig, die Messgenauigkeit wird wohl schlechter, aber die Auflösung wird höher, quasi, so zu sagen.



zotos schrieb:


> Unterm Strich ist so etwas natürlich Kokolores.


So könnte man es auch nennen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## maxi (26 Mai 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Nein, ich bin Niemandem sein Chef.
> 
> ...


 
Huhu,

und wie sieht es mit den Strom den aus? 4-20mA :O)

Des weiteren wie machst du das mit den Potentialen beider AI?
Steht bei Siemens ausdrücklich mit grossen Ausrufezeichen und in Fettschrift dass keine 2 AI gekopellt werden können.

--

Also ich wenn bei mir jemand auf die Idee kommen würde so was zu basteln währen das seine letzten 10 Minuten auf dem Firmengelände


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Mai 2008)

Hallo Maxi,



maxi schrieb:


> ..und wie sieht es mit den Strom den aus? 4-20mA :O)..


Theoretisch müsste man diese in Reihe schalten.



maxi schrieb:


> ..Des weiteren wie machst du das mit den Potentialen beider AI?..


Bei Spannungseingängen sollte es kein Problem sein. Bei Stromeingängen müssten es dann potenzialfreie Eingänge sein.



maxi schrieb:


> ..Steht bei Siemens ausdrücklich mit grossen Ausrufezeichen und in Fettschrift dass keine 2 AI gekopellt werden können...


Naja, ist mir zwar so direkt noch nicht aufgefallen. Aber man kann ja auch die Peripherie eines Herstellers wählen, bei dem dies nicht mit Ausrufezeichen und Fettschrift hervorgehoben ist.



maxi schrieb:


> ..Also ich wenn bei mir jemand auf die Idee kommen würde so was zu basteln währen das seine letzten 10 Minuten auf dem Firmengelände


Ok, war ja nicht meine Idee. Wie schon erwähnt, ich würde so etwas niemals nicht machen  . Wozu auch, es gibt ja Baugruppen mit hoher Auflösung.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

